# Out of control agriculture subsidies



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought it was bad enough paying someone to work for themselves, but paying them after they are dead is a little much.



> The federal government is still paying out millions of dollars a year in subsidies to dead farmers, according to a new government audit released Monday that said the Agriculture Department doesn't do routine checks required to make sure it is paying benefits to the right people.


For the full story: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/201 ... d-farmers/


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Government pays/grants $74,458,440 million to dead duck society.

http://www.ducks.org/resources/media/Ab ... er/990.pdf


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Definition of LAME DUCK Argument. 1: one that is weak or that falls behind in ability or achievement;


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

As with anything the government does, there is a lot of waste.


----------

